# Officer Down: Micah Burks - [Prattville, Alabama]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

08/17/2006
*Ala. deputy dies *

*Officer Down: Micah Burks* - [Prattville, Alabama]

*








WSFA.com
Biographical Info*
*Age:* 57
*Additional Info:* Sergeant Micah Burks had served with the Autauga County Sheriff's Office for 15 years.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Burks died from injuries sustained in an automobile collision. *Date of Incident:* August 12, 2006

*Ala. deputy dies* 
By Theo Travers
WSFA.com
Sheriff Herbie Johnson confirmed to WSFA 12 that his veteran deputy, Micah Burks, died Wednesday evening from injuries he received in a weekend car crash.
Family and friends had been holding on to hope for five days that Sgt. Burks would pull through. However, doctors at Baptist South pronounced Burks deceased around 6:30 p.m. Wednesday evening.
Deputy Micah Burks was on patrol along Highway 31 in Pine Level Saturday when another car crossed the median and collided with his. Theresa Benton and her 13 year old grandson, Joshua Benton-- both passengers in the other car-- died on the scene. ...

*Full Story:* *Ala. deputy dies*


----------

